# From the Ramp 1/13



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

I got off from work early today so me and my brother Cody went out to the boat ramp since my boats in the shop. I was pretty chilly but we did manage a few. 

Cody started off with a decent red. 









And he got a few ok trout too. 








And. 









I managed to grab one red. Nothing huge but it was the first on my new rod & reel.









I had just that one and Cody finished off with 5 trout and 1 red. We caught all of them on bright colored gulp alive shrimp on 1/4 oz jig heads. 
Sure beats work any day of the week.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like fun!
Wish we had places to catch reds from land around here!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

"Sure beats work any day of the week." 

 -anytide


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice job. What kind of rod is that?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nice job.  What kind of rod is that?



Looks like a TFO spin rod to me?


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

> > Nice job.  What kind of rod is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a TFO spin rod to me?


Yep. 7'6" Med tfo Gary looms. I got it awhile back and just now got the chance to use it. Not a bad rod for the price.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > Nice job.  What kind of rod is that?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


They cast very far.
It's a thin line between a short cast and casting a mile. 
A little too much flick of the wrist and that 30' cast just short of the shoreline becomes a tangled mess 30' deep into the groves. lol

At least on the medium light action using 10lb braid.


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

> > > > Nice job.  What kind of rod is that?
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


Well casting from the dock at the ramp that wasn't really an issue. It did toss pretty far with 15lbs braid but I'll have to wait to get the boat back to see if it will be a pain.


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

I forgot one pic. I thought it was pretty [email protected] Its at the ramp we were at. 
Take a look. 









;D


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice they finally added some cleats to the ramp I always hated there not being any on there. Looks like some fun catching way to go


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > > > Nice job.  What kind of rod is that?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> ...



They're great rods though.
I'm thinking of picking one up in the medium light 7'.
The ones I used all last spring-summer were medium light 7'6.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

erick i will not let you get another spinning rod...You are going to switch to the dark side...FLY....and thats final!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I forgot one pic. I thought it was pretty [email protected] Its at the ramp we were at.
> Take a look.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------

